# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adelina Ismaili

## The Dardha

Ka shume kenge te mira dhe me kan pelqyer...

----------


## Erdeta. B

qafsh mu!!!!
Kujt i pelqen ajo Adelina, me lal, se ajo as kengetare nuk mund te quhet. Per mendimin tim humbisni kohen qe degjoni Linen.....
Por ky eshte vetem mendimi im, ju boni ca te doni!!!!

----------


## drigent

Une edhe si pamje nuk e shof dot me se me duket e SHPERLARE FARE ajo ADELINA.
Adelina + Bleona =  0 !

----------


## krispi

Adelina eshte si yll, Bleona nje kopje e keqe e saj

----------


## ChloeS

Une per vete nuk jom dakort me asnji nga ju me siper sepse kur ka ardh ne tirone DJ BOBO para nja 3 vjetesh dhe dha i shfaqe te sheshi "Skenderbej", deri sa ishin ato su bo gjo. Sa hyni ne skene Adelina, ti shifshe gjithe cunat tu u shty me dal neper rrjeshtat e para. Rrezik keni qen dhe ju aty. hihihihihihihi.
Megjithate une mendoj qe Adelina nuk eshte e keqe dhe ka disa kenge qe i ka shume te bukra. Kurse Bleona nuk me pelqen fare.
Shnet e t'mira tashi.

----------


## Albo

Adelina eshte kengetarja me e degjuar tek seksioni i muzikes tek Albasoul.

Edhe mua me pelqen pasi eshte artiste qe kendon ne shume zhanre, patriotike, popullore, sentimentale, duete, rock, tekno, perpunime pa harruar qe eshte teper argetuese dhe joshese.

Kjo nuk do te thote qe edhe ju duhet ta pelqeni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## peshkatari

Eshte e vetmja kengetare shqipetare qe di te shoqeroje kengen me kercim,dhe kercen shume bukur.Sa per kenget them se si kenge te lehta nuk i ka keq.Ka kenduar qe e vogel dhe ne qe mundoheshim dikur qe te digjonim radio prishtinen e kemi degjuar me endje per moshen qe kishte dhe per kercimin qe bente. Ndersa per ekstravagancen them qe eshte pak me e avancuar se koha ne shqiperi.

----------


## london_girl_02

Albo hall lal jam me ty
eshte kengetare e perferueshme eshte miss
me falni po ajo eshte rob zoti
po cti beni ja kan zili se nuk arrini te jeni ai ajo
dhe flisni bla bla bla
se ate nuk mundesh ta ofendosh se ske cti ofendosh asajt
se as nje kengetar nuk i nxjer gjitha kenget e mira
keshtu qe edhe ajo eshte ashu

sidomos per tu pare e per trup eshte as njeshe ne trollin e shqiperise se ka shum tjera qe mundohen te behen si ajo po ama nuk i vene ke themra.

----------


## bayern

ADELINA eshte jo vetem kengetare e talentuar po edhe shume sexy......kush se pelqe jan femram se sbehen dot si ajo(lol just kidin...)...megjithate te thuash qe ska muzike a[po tekste te arrirra mua me duket budallalik...adelina eshte hot edhe nje nga kengetaret me te degjuara...

----------


## Tironcja---

hmmmmmm Adelina esht nji nga kengetaret me te mira nga ato qe kendojne te njejten lloj muzike si ajo. Une gjithmon e kom pelqy....ne do ta pelqej.

----------


## barbygirl

si kengetare me pelqen sidomos kenga "my angel" po si pamje ka ndryshuar shum, per mendimin tim eshte prishur  :i ngrysur:

----------


## london_girl_02

Enika lal edhe un thash ate mendimin tim
mua me pelqen edhe ajo nuk eshte per ty share Adelina
ske cti thaush si per gengetare edhe per tjera
ndejse edhe un dhash mendimin tim nuk eshte qe ty drejtova ty

----------


## roza

Nuk e kuptoj pse e gjykoni teper te avancuar Adelinen! I lumte asaj ere vlla kur eshte e zonja.A do hecim perpara apo jo?????
Ne koma  flasim sikur te ishim ne shekullin e kaluar.

Pastaj ca po bon ajo ma shum se gjith gocat e tjera duke menduar sa shum fam ka.

Te ishte ndonji nga keto gocat e sotme do merrshin kot fare sikur te ishin ne ven te saj!!!!

----------


## "Ambrida"

Adelina me pelqen si kengetare sidomos pelqej nje kenge te saj Mos ma ndal  eshte shume e bukur.Ka ze te mire,paraqitje skenike,nuk me pelqen sjellja e saj sidomos ne rastin e xhelozise qe ka per Leonora Jakupin.Tung

----------


## Enkela B.

Me than per Leonoren ajo ehste tamam e mire eshte yll..
Adelina mund te jete person i shpifun por kenget i ka te bukura, te pekten me pelqejne disa nga kenget e saja.

----------


## angeldust

Adelina? Hmmm, ka disa kenge te vecanta qe me pelqejne, por ca te tjera i ka kot. Nganjehere nuk ben ca sjellje nje cike si me lezet, po banale fare, dmth. sic ka dale moda me ca kengetare tani, qe vetem te mbulohen sa me pak te jete e mundur. Kjo eshte pasi ajo vertet eshte e bukur (ka qene dhe Miss Kosova ne s'gaboj?), por me keto te zhveshurat qe ben ajo kerkon te plotesoje boshllekun e mungeses te talentit te mirefillte, me gjeste per te terhequr vemendjen.

Ne cdo album po te perpiqem, mund te gjej nje ose dy kenge qe te me pelqejne, jo me shume. Po me tere ato kenge dhe popullaritet qe ka ajo, do dale dhe ndonje e mire, dhe kjo eshte me teper fat sesa nje talent i mirefillte i Adelines. Jo se s'ka talent fare, po jo dhe aq sa c'e bejne ca te tjere!

----------


## As^Dibrane

Adelina le qe eshte e bukur dhe ka disa kenge te bukura po kenget e saja dasht e pa dasht behen Hite ja shembul me kete kengen e fundit me Etno Engjujt-perzini cajat ( a si e ka titullin ajo kenge) kenge qe eshte kot fare po te degjosh te gjith te rijte e kendojn

----------


## shadow

ketu jam dakord me Dalinen.
Adelina Ismaili eshte komplet origjinale. 
Kjo eshte shum me rendesi sidomos per nje kengetar.

----------


## ^AngeL^

Dalina dhe un perpiqem me mendimin tend ke te drejte
sepse Bleona ate e meriton, por nuk e arrin dot, me trup te saj
sepse eshte e vetmja kengetare qe din te percjell muziken me kercim
dhe veshjen e kenges

----------


## korcaprincess

adelina nga pamja eshte miss, edhe kenget i ka shume te bukura.....disa, jo te gjitha, por ne pergjithesi eshte kengetare e mire dhe nje nga kengetaret e pakta qe di te shoqeroje kenget me kercim. eshte pak si shume ekstravagante, por bukurine dhe talentin e ka, ky eshte mendimi im
GERTA

----------

